
Discrimination through optimization: How FB’s ad delivery can skew outcomes - js2
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.02095
======
woliveirajr
> Critically, we observe significant skew in delivery along gender and racial
> lines for "real" ads for employment and housing opportunities despite
> neutral targeting parameters.

Authors states that even when advertisers are very inclusive in the target
selection (trying to reach a broader public), optimization with neutral
parameters can lead to kind of discrimination.As I understand, this would
prevent some people from getting specific products, job offers, opportunities,
you name it, simply because >they don't see it. Might not affect the
advertiser (or might even be beneficial, on average?

